# Scars



## Phantom (Sep 24, 2011)

Do you have any interesting scars? Really weird question I know. But I just met a person who has a birth mark in the shape of California, it was really weird. 

Let's see I have a birthmark on my eyelid I always forget about. Just a little red speck. 

I also have a scar on my leg from when I was working at my grandparents foodshelf and I swung a trash bag so I could carry it on my back, but it hung a bit and a shard of glass that was inside cut my calf.

I also have marks on both my wrists from hand cuffs. Working in police explorers all the time and role playing for the new kids and they are a little over excited when cuffing someone. The big ones are from my hazing in explorers when I was cuffed with hinge cuffs and had to get out of them... I used butter and was bleeding a bit after. But I got them off!!! After six hours

I also have a large gash on my arm from when I accidentally stabbed myself when I was cutting a tent free... That was an "ouch" if I ever had one.

I probably missed some.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 24, 2011)

eh, I don't have any, but my friend has a huge one on his left thigh when he accidentally got himself with a chainsaw. He was cutting down a tree and the chainsaw bounced back from the tree and onto his leg.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Sep 24, 2011)

I used to have on on my left hand middle finger tendon because I was reaching blindly for a zipper on a backpack and forgot the handle thing had broken off and become a sharp metal shard, but that faded. Other than that, I have none.


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 24, 2011)

One on my left arm for BCG, one on my right for Smallpox. Or is it the other way around?


----------



## .... (Sep 24, 2011)

One on my right hand from a swimming pool. It's a long story.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 24, 2011)

One old, white, mostly faded scar on my right elbow from a scab I peeled off years ago, one more recent red scar an inch to the left of the other (and more faded) [both have about an inch diameter] and finally a small, oblong patch of skin that I don't know if it is going to be a scar.


----------



## Ever (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a birthmark the shape of a heart on my neck. My friends always joke that I "wear my heart on my neck". I also have two perfectly round scars on my right ankle. My friends call it my snakebite, but they are actually from buggie bites.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 24, 2011)

I have the tiniest of scars on the bridge of my nose, caused from banging my face against a chair leg and having the frame of my glasses dig right into my skin.  If I recall I was spurting a _hell_ of a lot of blood.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a big one on my chest where my dad smashed a plate over my head; a faint but visible one where I was bouncing on the bed, fell off, smashed into the corner of a table, and tore my lower lip clean in two; a J-shaped scar from Jake, various from poxes, burns and my clumsiness; and a couple of miscellaneous ones also from my time with Jake.

It's kind of depressing how many I have, really.

EDIT: and a now-faint one on my right arm where, when I was tiny, a dog  savaged me so badly as to tear the majority of my muscles in two. I  don't know how I forgot it, since I still have fine-motor-control issues in that hand.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 24, 2011)

I have ALL THE SCARS. 

The biggest and most noticable is across the right side of my face from a dog attack when I was little (56 stitches). I've also got one that goes from my nose to my lip, one across my forehead (usually covered by fringe, though), an interestingly 3D one on my elbow from when I broke my arm the first time, and it's not a scar as such, but that arm also sticks out at a funny angle. Plus some small burns and scrapes that never faded away.

I look very, very badass :D


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 24, 2011)

I've a couple on my hands from hamster bites, a pockmark on my forehead, a totally unexplained one on my chest, another unexplained one below my knee and one on my middle finger from when my friend cut me with a tea spoon.


----------



## Aenrhien (Sep 24, 2011)

Lets see... I have:

- a burn scar on my arm from when I was little, my brother accidentally burnt me with a Sparkler. This is mostly faded now.
- one on my right wrist from a few years back, trying to convince Pyre not to kill someone. This is faded, but still visible.
- a series of scars spelling a certain name, I'd rather not discuss the circumstances behind where this came from and would appreciate it if the people who know wouldn't either. Still clear enough to read.
- a scar on my upper left thigh, I'd rather not discuss this one either. Faded.
- various scars on my hands, as my dad is an idiot and doesn't understand the concept of "you do NOT put sharp knives in a sink full of soapy water and then NOT TELL ANYONE ABOUT THEM". Most of them have faded.
- various scars on my arms and thighs, all them the result of science in trying to figure out just how far my brain took this masochist thing. In various states of fading.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 24, 2011)

Juuuust a few, all up and down my left leg, from an incident with a fishbowl. Only the biggest one actually faded away. The other one didn't get stitched right or something, 'cause it like... sticks out, and then another one was a spot where the skin got cut off entirely, so.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 24, 2011)

I have this weird, small mark on my right elbow, it sort of looks like either a b or a q depending on which way you look at it. I can't remember if that's a birthmark or a burn.

My dad, on the other hand, has a lot of cool shit. He's got a great big scar on his leg from when he broke it getting off a train! He also has pectus excavatum, apparently caused by his childhood meningitis.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 24, 2011)

Nothing too impressive right now, but two days ago I tripped twice on the same escalator and cut open my knee whoops. There's an average sized wound there now, but apparently it'll scar. 

Aside from that.. I think I have a chicken pox mark beside my belly button? There are a few small ones on my fingers because apparently I don't know which end of a knife to hold oops


----------



## hyphen (Sep 24, 2011)

Three scars.
One from surgery for my broken arm, one on my forehead from jumping on the bed and hitting a bedpost,and a really light one from the time my sister scratched me.
And...sometimes,when I scratch my arm by accident, it rises up. 
I think it's from that time where I went swimming in the ocean. It was the jellyfish part of the year.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't have any noticeable ones.

One on my kidney that I was born with (lucky I have two!) and one really small one on my wrist from when someone "accidentally" stabbed me with a fountain pen.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a birthmark on my upper thigh that looks like some sort of blob, maybe South Carolina if you squint a bit.

I also have another weird one that isn't really a birthmark, it's just a bump on my left ear.

So, I have a scar on my knee from something I don't remember (I was 3), and a gray one on my arm from when my dog bit me.


----------



## Spoon (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, I have a scar on my lower back from scrapping it on an armoire's door. Actually it happened when I was signing up for an account on the old vB forums. Another scar on my right hip happened in a bicycle accident. I have a vaguely interesting brown speck on my eye between my iris and the white portion of my eye.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 24, 2011)

I used to have a strawberry birthmark on my butt when I was a kid. It faded when I was about twelve, but my mum has endless pictures of it. Because you know, that's what you take pictures of.

ANYWAY I also have a couple of pretty boring scars! I have one on my left wrist from falling out of a tree when I was probably about nine or ten, and a big oval-shaped one on my elbow from when I fell off my bike. I also have really attractive white stretchmarks on my thighs that won't fade. :(

My boyfriend has a pretty big one on one of his fingers from a incident involving a dropped money jar. And uh, my dad put his fist through a glass window once so there's a pretty cool scar.


----------



## Littlestream (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a scar on my butt from an incident when I was a baby. It involved doctors, and that's all I'm saying. 

Because it's all I know about said incident. 

There was another incident with a flip-flop (who knew they could take off so much skin?) that might have left a scar, but I don't remember which finger that was.


----------



## Aisling (Sep 24, 2011)

I used to have a scar on my forehead where I busted my head and had to get stitches as a baby, but it's faded now.

My least interesting scar that's actually still visible is at the base of my left index finger. I was trying to open a jar of self-drying brush-on glaze that had sealed itself shut using a pair of scissors. The scissor blade slipped, and oops! I didn't think the injury was that big but you can still tell where the cut was years later. The skin that grew back there doesn't have the little lines on it like the rest of my hand does. It's really quite small though.

My smallest scars are most significant though. I have four dot-shaped scars on the small of my back from when doctors extracted bone marrow from my hip to transplant into my sister, who had leukemia at the time. (This Tuesday was her two-year, post-transplant work-up. positive results) They used really huge, long needles, but fortunately I was asleep. We were a close enough genetic match that her body would accept it with minimum difficulties, and even though we were different blood types (not anymore lol!) they were compatible types, fortunately. I would have needed stitches after this procedure but they just put a really tight pressure bandage on there instead so it would heal up on its own.


----------



## Ever (Sep 24, 2011)

My friend used to be really klutzy, so he knees are all scarred and bubmpy and they don't have those little lines.


----------



## Equinoxe (Sep 24, 2011)

Scars! I have a lot of those because I've been pretty accident-prone as a kid. P:

There's a V-shaped one on my right eyebrow (right where it starts) though it's a bit faded. I got it when I was pretty small and fooling around with a tricycle. I fell and hit my head on the mud guard (I remember I was taken to the hospital, so I guess it bled quite a bit). 
I was pretty lucky not hurting my eye, I guess.

I have some medium-sized ones on my legs that have boring stories (one line-shaped one from a pretty small scrape on my left ankle and a round one on my right knee, mostly from being derpy and careless). There are also countless smaller ones but they're even less interesting.
I'm not even gonna count how many scarred zit remains there are on my face, ugh :I

My most recent ones would be the a small line somewhere around my collarbone and a bigger line on the side of my right breast, they're both from last December when I got some irritated moles/birthmarks removed. The collarbone one's faded pretty well but the other one is still very visible.

I actually like having scars for some reason. :U


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a slightly-visible scar from some years ago on my right hand, when someone else accidentally cut me with a knife.
Or rather, the marks after it got sewn are still there, faintly visible.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 25, 2011)

I have one on my left leg from this summer when i tried to climb a very high metallic fence, I was drunk. 

I noticed it when I realized my white socks were red.

Ah, good times.


----------



## Tomboy (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a mark on my wrist thats about 4 inches long from a burn in the oven, but it was pretty recent and it's fading.  I also have a slight ridge on my right thumb from peeling an apple.  I also have a birthmark on my upper back that I have never seen, but people say it looks kind of like an outline of the US.  I have a birthmark on my neck right where my hair starts, but it is just a blob-ish thing.  Lastly, I have a cyst on my left ear and one on the base of my left middle finger.


----------



## Ever (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a huge brown bump on the back of my right ear. It came off once, then grew right back.


----------



## Glace (Sep 25, 2011)

Got one near my eye when I fell down the stairs once. I have three on my left foot from surgery. One is huge (right on the inside), one is on my Achilles, and one (that's barely visible now) is on the outside of my foot. I have this scar on my middle knuckle when I fell on the sidewalk really awkwardly. Oh, and I have this bubble scar on my knee that was caused by falling and then falling again on that scar.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 25, 2011)

An ugly oval-shaped one on my right butt cheek. Thanks, nurse who gave me an antibiotics shot. It used to be purple, so at least it's improved.

A tiny unnoticeable birthmark on my left index finger. Also a ton of stretch marks on my back and lower body. The ones on my back look like scars, so. :/

Ooh, and moles. I have lots of moles.


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 25, 2011)

Tripped over my friend's knee and got a long one on my scalp.


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a big y-shaped scar on my left arm from when I put my arm through a glass window at the age of six. (It cut my arm open so the bone was visible. And yes, my arm's motor skills are intact.)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 26, 2011)

I have one behind my ear from _that one incident_ by which I mean from when I was a little kid running around the house, slipped, crashed into a chair and ripped my ear halfway off my head. It's okay though, it's pretty much invisible.

One under my chin from when I was taking a bath in Portugal, stood up to fetch something, slipped, and hit my chin on the corner of a little shelf thing we have which had the business side of a nail sticking out of it for whatever bullshit reason. I bled like hell (it was like a centimetre away from my throat so narrow escape there) but I don't remember any pain.

One on my right inner thigh from my heart operation (I had a bunch of holes in the skin separating my heart in two, oxigenated blood and non-oxigenated blood), the made the little tube umbrella thing travel through the vein in my thigh up to my heart in a test-surgery and thankfully it all worked out great.

And one on my chest which looks a lot like a drop of water and was cause by smallpox or whatever it's called in English. I'm honestly not sure because there's two types of a very similar illness ?_?

And a whole bunch of little cuts and shit :o


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 26, 2011)

Smallpox was eradicated in 1979; the last case was in 1974. If you're really 58, then it's possible, but otherwise, I think it may be chickenpox


----------



## Ivy Newton (Sep 27, 2011)

One fairly noticeable one from surgery when I was 6 years old, and apparently a bunch of super-duper tiny unnoticeable ones from surgery when I was like 2 or 3. I was so tiny they couldn't figure out where to make the incision, hence the "bunch."

Also a reddish patch on my elbow from when I tore off several layers of skin in a kick scooter accident recently. Doesn't seem like it'll scar, it's just taking an annoyingly long time to fade.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh jeez, let's see if I can name them all 8D

-Nice large one on my left wrist from a dropped knife. Wasted a hell of a lot of butter :c
-Small one on my left ankle from a stray shard of glass.
-Medium-sized cut from a gash on the right side of my face. Recent but I don't think it'll go away soon.
-There's a lot on my chest. I don't even want to count.
-Large one on the outside of my left thigh from a parkour incident.
-Small one on my right hand from a pencil. Long story.

I can't remember any more and I don't want to bother searching, so yeah.


----------



## Automata heart (Sep 27, 2011)

i have a birthmark on my left leg that looks like a t-shirt, a scar on my eyelid from where i think i fell through something, a long one on my hip from surgery, one on my thumb and my legs are patchwork of scars as i fell over a lot as a kid, and a few others on my hands. a pretty long one on my arm from when i scratched it on a washing basket. my knees are just purple with scaring, i have heaps of scars from chicken pox, and i have one next to my right eye were i fell over onto a sharp rock after running to show my mum a rock i thought looked like an arrowhead. (we still have the rock)


----------



## H-land (Sep 28, 2011)

The only ones I really pay attention to are a weird patch on my left elbow from when I went sledding on the dunes at White Sands and tried to use my elbow to brake, and a barely visible scar on my chin from when I was trying to toss something down off of the stairs into our basement, and wound up tossing myself as well and knocking out like half of my teeth. (Luckily, they were my baby teeth.)


----------



## Silver (Sep 28, 2011)

...ooh this'll be fun. LET'S START AT MY FACE:

*Looks like a small chunk of skin was taken off under my eyebrow, but that was because a CD was thrown at my head Dx
*Starting at the bridge of my nose to partly across my right cheek, I have a scar where I scratched myself :c
*Ooh, one on my eyelid from a bottle that was thrown at me that was glass

ARMS/TORSO/CHEST AREA:
*Right in the middle of my chest is a long scar from...something I don't even remember
*One on my right shoulder from something else (half of these I don't remember)
*Down towards my right elbow I have this scar that looks like a zipper thing for some reason...
*Then there's another one on that arm that's reaaaaally long from a cat scratch
*And then on my right hand there's a circular scar from something and a bit lower down is one on my wrist from my cat again.
*I have one in the middle of my right hand from getting stabbed in the hand by a lead pencil :c
*On two of my knuckles there's a scar too...
*Another circular one on my index finger from my cat (again)
*Then there's this red mark on my knuckle that's not a birthmark but it's from something but it doesn't disappear (it turned purple once when it got hit :c )
*And then there's a few on my left arm from my cat I think, and one on my thumb that's weird for some reason :o

And I don't feel like listing the rest of them but a ton on my legs and a long one on my right leg from my sister's toe...I'm accident prone okay


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 2, 2011)

Still have a few scars on my lower abdomen from a biopsy I had when I was... 10. Not sure how many there's left at this point, because time even heals physical wounds! But there's at least one.

Bit of bruising on my right arm where I had an IV attached today. A thoroughly odd experience. They left it in after doing a blood test in order to have an easy way to administer medication- and decided to pump some saline water through the tube in order to clear my blood from it. Having liquid inserted into your blood stream directly is... interesting.

I had a gash on my left leg from when I slipped and fell on a very badly trimmed tree trunk four or five years ago, but it appears to have healed.
>mfw I tried to show it to someone in sixth grade and WHY ISN'T IT THERE D: D: D:

And miscellaneous birthmarks and chips all over mah body, but most notably on my forehead, which I really don't like. Hence why I avoid mirrorfucking above the eyebrows.


----------



## Coroxn (Oct 2, 2011)

Two on my head, from where I split my head open, once off a toilet (snickers are heard), and once off a radiator in school. Seriously. Swing on your chair is really a bad idea. One on my foot, from where I stood on a nail and it came all the way through. One from where I slipped on wet grass and scarred myself off a tree stump. Lots of various faint lines and little bits I don't recall getting. Oh my god I'm a superhero by night.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 3, 2011)

I forgot to mention the ones from my car accidents. BTW seatbelts are worst to women. Girls will catch my drift there. But I have a large scar on my tongue from when I bit down on it when I crashed.


----------



## Munchkin (Oct 5, 2011)

One on my left foot from where I poured boiling water on myself as a baby. One on my left hip from a turf burn in 7th grade playing football with the guys cause I'm cool like that, and there's also a slight mark on my left elbow from that as well.

As far as birthmarks go, I have this annoying mole in my right ear that most people mistake for a huge lump of dirt at first glance -__-
Oh, and one on my left side, like on my ribs, that looks like a corroded equals sign. My older brother has the same exact birthmark, in the same spot 0-o


----------

